# NREMT B 120 Questions



## Nefzi (Feb 5, 2015)

So just took the NREMT this morning and went the full 120 Questions and.Right now i feel petrified there where Questions I knew and then there where Questions I have never heard a thing of. Right now waiting on the results any one else have this same situation. I also used EMT PREP to study with for the last three weeks.


----------



## Nefzi (Feb 5, 2015)

Passed


----------



## RachelIdol (Feb 6, 2015)

WTG! Mine got up to 118 and I passed


----------



## ecphotoman (Feb 9, 2015)

Nefzi said:


> So just took the NREMT this morning and went the full 120 Questions and.Right now i feel petrified there where Questions I knew and then there where Questions I have never heard a thing of. Right now waiting on the results any one else have this same situation. I also used EMT PREP to study with for the last three weeks.


I took mine the same day as you and it went to 120 and I felt the same way. Mine had a few terms that I had never heard of, but I passed lol. I didn't think you could go that high and pass.


----------



## machestnut (Feb 24, 2015)

Nefzi said:


> So just took the NREMT this morning and went the full 120 Questions and.Right now i feel petrified there where Questions I knew and then there where Questions I have never heard a thing of. Right now waiting on the results any one else have this same situation. I also used EMT PREP to study with for the last three weeks.



congrats, yeah i took my test last friday, got to 120 questions and failed.  I immediately signed up for EMTprep.com.  I've already tracked 13 hours and studying like a mad man.  Do you think EMTPREP.com helped you?  just curious.


----------



## Eleventy7 (Feb 28, 2015)

Grats man. Mine stopped at 70 and I about **** my pants. Thought I failed outright. By the end of it I was getting questions about DKA. I feel your pain.


----------

